

Hackers used Amazon's cloud to steal LinkedIn user data - bdehaaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/linkedin-suing-to-get-hacker-identities-2014-1

======
notastartup
I think it's a bit ridiculous that linkedin claims ownership over people's
resumes, make it accessible to anyone who has an account, and then try to hold
those that have simply automated the manual copying and pasting.

A business that depends on the copyrighting personal data that people hand
over without reading the fine print on the Internet where any data is volatile
and can be accessed and spread doesn't seem to be a sustainable one.

It is the case of software piracy all over again in an area that most people
wouldn't suspect what is happening, corporations owning data about you and
selling it to those that fork over money for it without much benefit to you,
the user.

